# Saints @ Panthers 1PM Sun 10/9 FOX



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Shockey had the symptoms of a concussion earlier this week, but it appears that he shall play even though he was 'limited' in practice. Earlier this week we cut four special teams players and replaced them with other guys, which should send a pretty strong message to everyone else. Our kick coverage has cost us two games now, so I would like to see a lot of improvement. If our special teams did not suck we would have a winning record in all likelihood.

Don't really think we have much chance today, but it will be interesting to see how well we compete in this game.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

I have no clue where Newton was trying to throw that first pass of the game, but he was 12 feet away from the receiver. We are not getting any pressure on Brees and he is picking our defense apart. It would be great if we could get a score before the half ends, but I do not like our chances in this game. Just like that! Wow what a run...Now we need to keep them from scoring again.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

Don't think you're talking to yourself, I am tracking this thread and appreciate any updates. 

That damn NFL.com destroys my netbooks ability to work.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

27-23 Panthers with the small lead. Wow, they are still in this game. Not much defense being played by either side.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

We're 1-4 now and there's still only one team in the league that has beaten us. **** this is getting old. People can say what they want about John Fox, but we hardly ever beat ourselves when he was the coach and now we do it every single game.


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

You're right and as much as I hate to say it if Fox is our coach this game we definitely come out with a win. Both of our running backs are playing well and on 3rd and 2 late in the game we throw a deep fade? I don't even know what happened on the TO at halftime but it looked like Gamble had just gotten a penalty so they would have had another chance at a field goal anyways.

Other then that it just seems Rivera needs to figure out clock management. When our running game is working, RUN the ball. I guess this is his first time as a head coach so he's learning just like the rest of our young guys. This trend is getting old though, offense has played great, the defense just isn't good enough to get anyone off the field.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

I told everyone that we should have run the ball there and then went for it on fourth down if we did not get it. Brees pretty much picked us apart all day and once we decided to punt I was really just hoping that they would leave us enough time to tie it up. I did not believe for a moment that we might stop them.


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

Rivera's comments on the scuffle said:


> "I was very pleased with the physical play, and I was very pleased with the scuffle. Because again, as I said, this is our house. You come in here, and you're not gonna shove us around and push us and we're not gonna take it. You know, we're just not gonna take it. And I'm glad we drew the line. I'm glad it happened the way it did. You know, because again people need to know we're not gonna take it. We're gonna hit you back."


Like it and here's a better look

Can't get the video to embed but heres the link


----------

